# Vta



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a few questions about the Vintage TA. Why if it's based on the Trans-Am series is it limited to four wheel drive touring cars and not two wheel rear drive chassises? Isn't the idea to bring the fun back to RCing? You could follow their rules on batteries and motors and still have more controlled and slower racing with two wheel and rear drive. A 65 Mustang looks just as good on a Lynx, or 10l and is more realistic to the series. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I believe the original idea was to give budget/hobby touring car racers a class to run using cheaper/older touring car chassis. I,ve never been a big 4wd Touring car fan..... I,m really enjoying running my World GT 2wd pan car! Fun.


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Gt*

What body styles in world GT?


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

I am only guessing here but it may have to do with the tires. Can you get scale looking trubber tires and rims for a pan car? I just recieved my tc in the mail this week to get going in this class and with the body on they look cool and you can't tell its 4wd by lookin at it.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

And a pan car would be lighter, faster, more fragile. I've raced my TC5 in VTA for nearly a year now and broken nothing. Same deal with the TC3 I started with. I've used only two sets of tires and 2 bodies as well (Pegasus Mach1 lasts forever.)

As on-road goes, it may be the best bang for your buck.


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Fragile?*

I raced a 10l for four years in 6 cell mod and only wore out bodys and tires. And I have a set of rubber caps for my pan car if needed, but have a set of chrome rims too for foams. 4 cell 17t in a pan isn't all that fast and parts on a pan are still cheaper than a new belt. Not trying to change a sanctioning body just a question on definition of Trans-Am series.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

CAL9.2 said:


> I raced a 10l for four years in 6 cell mod and only wore out bodys and tires. And I have a set of rubber caps for my pan car if needed, but have a set of chrome rims too for foams. 4 cell 17t in a pan isn't all that fast and parts on a pan are still cheaper than a new belt. Not trying to change a sanctioning body just a question on definition of Trans-Am series.


As someone mentioned before, the class was instituted to encourage people to blow the dust off their TC's that have been sitting on a shelf for a couple years. The tires are specific and do not offer the levels of grip attained through gooey-soft slicks. If you wanna run 1/10 pan car, there's a class for you. World GT. Good luck finding anyone who will run with you for more than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*O Yeah*

Amen, brother.


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

its a fun class. the tires with the low areo-dinamics make it for a intresting race. but yes its the losest class and just alittle slower. its a good begginer class i think.


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

*World GT*



S. Jerusalem said:


> As someone mentioned before, the class was instituted to encourage people to blow the dust off their TC's that have been sitting on a shelf for a couple years. The tires are specific and do not offer the levels of grip attained through gooey-soft slicks. If you wanna run 1/10 pan car, there's a class for you. World GT. Good luck finding anyone who will run with you for more than 2-3 weeks.


That's the second time someone mentioned World GT. What's the deal on this class and where would I find a link?


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

CAL9.2 said:


> That's the second time someone mentioned World GT. What's the deal on this class and where would I find a link?


 Link to rules: http://www.intchamps.com/WGT_2008_Rules.pdf


----------

